# New to Planted



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello
A buddy of mine gave me a 30 Gallon long tank (only).
I would like to make this one into a planted tank or have a go at it. I have researched and my LFS wants me to buy so much stuff that my head is spinning. I would like to attempt at a mid range level so a set up.
Basically what would I need for that. I know the basics of lights, substrate, CO2 possibly if I go mid range. What else.

Sorry about the messy questions. I need my hand held on this one. LOL


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you are going all in, CO2, expensive lights, ferts, etc. The first thing to buy is a good book. Take your time and do it right. Oh and look for local help. http://www.bostonaquariumsociety.org/ plants are much cheaper from a club member than an lfs


----------

